# Gaming/Multimedia laptop under 90k



## jkultimate (Aug 1, 2016)

*1) What is your budget?
*


INR Upto 90K
 
*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

*


 Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen



*3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
*


  Gaming mainly. Movies. Some work may be.  No video editing stuff.


*5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?


*

 8GB+ DDR4 Ram, DDR5 GPU  and matte finish screen.
 

*4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*
a. Like:   ASUS, HP, MSI  -- (MSI Don't know about warranty and after sale support) 



*6) Anything else you would like to say?*


Screen resolution *FULL HD*
Battery back up *AVERAGE*
Purchase place *LOCAL CROMA or OTHERS.. If price is too high, ONLINE*
*

Will HP Omen come to India? Or is it currently here? That looks promising...
*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 1, 2016)

Ask Azom for a quote.

- - - Updated - - -

They sell custom gaming laptops from Clevo.


----------



## jkultimate (Aug 2, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Ask Azom for a quote.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> They sell custom gaming laptops from Clevo.



Is it available in Chennai?
Is CLEVO good? Will I get warranty and stuffs?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 2, 2016)

jkultimate said:


> Is it available in Chennai?
> Is CLEVO good? Will I get warranty and stuffs?



Clevo makes probably the most configurable laptops out there. You can even get desktop CPUs and upgrade the GPU as required.

Azom provides warranty
Link: Warranty – Azom

I don't think it's available offline.


----------



## jkultimate (Aug 2, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Clevo makes probably the most configurable laptops out there. You can even get desktop CPUs and upgrade the GPU as required.
> 
> Azom provides warranty
> Link: Warranty – Azom
> ...




Okay, I'll ask for a quote..but in a video(digit interview with AZOM) I saw in Youtube, EXIGO starts from a lakh and 17 thousand.. .that is way out of my budget.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 3, 2016)

Get a quote from them and than see what you can strip down if price goes above 90k


----------



## jkultimate (Aug 3, 2016)

$hadow said:


> Get a quote from them and than see what you can strip down if price goes above 90k



Hmm.. anyway I've asked for a qoute. For EXIGO. Lets see


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 3, 2016)

Get Asus GL552VW in that budget

I doubt azom has any laptop under 1 lakh


----------



## jkultimate (Aug 3, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> Get Asus GL552VW in that budget
> 
> I doubt azom has any laptop under 1 lakh




Hmm that was in my mind, but after hearing about AZOM, I thought why not give it a try.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 3, 2016)

jkultimate said:


> Hmm.. anyway I've asked for a qoute. For EXIGO. Lets see



Do share the quote you get.


----------



## jkultimate (Aug 4, 2016)

$hadow said:


> Do share the quote you get.



Sure, as soon as I got, I'll share.


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Aug 5, 2016)

Check MSI GL62 6QF Gaming Laptop.

Core i7 processor
8GB DDR4
GeForce GTX 960M, 4GB GDDR5
15.6" FHD, Anti-Glare (1920*1080) eDP Vivid Color 94% (I)
Windows 10

-runs everything in ultra settings
-hasn't had any overheating problems (can monitor internal heat and has a button for faster fans and has dual exhaust vents)
-Playing all of my games in high quality, no problem.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 5, 2016)

I'd say wait for laptops with 1060m instead of getting one with 960m (or even 970m) now. It'll probably launch this month or the next.


----------



## jkultimate (Aug 5, 2016)

rakeshhkuma90 said:


> Check MSI GL62 6QF Gaming Laptop.
> 
> Core i7 processor
> 8GB DDR4
> ...



How about MSI's after sale support? Is it good as ASUS or Others? And availability of service centers also.  



SaiyanGoku said:


> I'd say wait for laptops with 1060m instead of getting one with 960m (or even 970m) now. It'll probably launch this month or the next.



But what about the budget? I don't think it'll be under a lakh... when 1060m comes...


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 5, 2016)

jkultimate said:


> How about MSI's after sale support? Is it good as ASUS or Others? And availability of service centers also.
> 
> 
> 
> But what about the budget? I don't think it'll be under a lakh... when 1060m comes...



MSI's after sales isn't good as ASUS (I'm saying it based on the fact that it has very less number of service centres)

Its difficult to say if 1060M GPU laptops will be priced under a lakh or not (it should be though). I guess next gen GPU laptops should be in India by Dec'16, at max


----------



## jkultimate (Aug 9, 2016)

$hadow said:


> Do share the quote you get.



$hadow, here you go
_
Thank you for placing enquiry at Azom. Below is baseline configuration recommended for gaming along with upgrade options.
We provide desktop grade CPU so even the starting i5-6500 we offer (sufficient for gaming) is 20% faster than laptop grade i7-6700HQ processor.
All major components (CPU/GPU/RAM/Storage) are open socket and upgradable.

Azom Laptop - Exigo
Clevo Barebone - P750DM
Display - 15.6” IPS Full-HD 1920x1080 16:9 Matte (anti-glare)
CPU - Intel Skylake Desktop Grade i5-6500
GPU - NVIDIA GTX 970M 6GB GDDR5
RAM1 - 8GB 2133MHz DDR4
RAM2 - Empty
RAM3 - Empty
RAM4 - Empty
Storage1 - SATA 2.5” 1TB 7200rpm HDD
Storage2 - Empty (SATA 2.5" HDD/SSD)
Storage3 - Empty (M.2 PCIe/SATA SSD)
Storage4 - Empty (M.2 PCIe/SATA SSD)
Wireless - Intel Wireless-AC 8260, dual band, 2x2 + Bluetooth 4.2
Sound - Sound Blaster X-FI MB5, 2 x Onkyo Speakers
Card Reader - 6-in-1 Push-Push Card reader
Keyboard - Customizable backlit, anti-ghost keys
Camera - 2.0M FHD Video camera
Optical Drive - None
Battery - 8 cell (82Wh)

Operating System - Microsoft Windows 10 Professional 64-bit (Pre-loaded)

Price - ₹ 1,10,700/- plus tax @5% VAT
Warranty - 1 year (extendable only at time of purchase by 1 year for 9,000/- and 2 years for 15,000/-)

CPU -
CPU Intel Skylake Desktop Grade i5-6600 - Rs. 1,900/- extra
CPU Intel Skylake Desktop Grade i5-6600K - Rs. 3,600/- extra
CPU Intel Skylake Desktop Grade i7-6700 - Rs. 9,700/- extra
CPU Intel Skylake Desktop Grade i7-6700K - Rs. 13,600/- extra

Barebone + GPU -
15.6" Exigo + NVidia GTX 980M 8GB GDDR5 - Rs. 23,000/- extra
15.6" Exigo + NVidia Quadro M1000M 2GB GDDR5 - Rs. 8,000/- less
15.6" Exigo + NVidia Quadro M3000M 4GB GDDR5 - Rs. 28,800/- extra
17.3” Legion  + NVidia GTX 970M 6GB GDDR5 - Rs. 15,700/- extra
17.3” Legion  + NVidia GTX 980M 8GB GDDR5 - Rs. 40,700/- extra
17.3” Legion  + NVidia Quadro M1000M 2GB GDDR5 - Rs. 8,500/- extra
17.3” Legion  + NVidia Quadro M3000M 4GB GDDR5 - Rs. 46,300/- extra

Components -
RAM 8GB 2133MHz DDR4 - Rs. 3,000/-
RAM 16GB 2133MHz DDR4 - Rs. 6,300/-
SSD M.2 2280 120GB SATA - Rs. 4,300/-
SSD M.2 2280 240GB SATA - Rs. 6,700/-
SSD M.2 2280 480GB SATA - Rs. 13,600/-
SSD M.2 2280 120GB NVMe PCIe - Rs. 7,300/-
SSD M.2 2280 240GB NVMe PCIe - Rs. 11,200/-
SSD M.2 2280 480GB NVMe PCIe - Rs. 18,300/-
HDD 1TB 5400rpm - Rs. 4,500/-
HDD 1TB 7200rpm - Rs. 5,400/-
Windows 10 Installer USB - Rs. 1,000/-_


----------



## samudragupta (Aug 15, 2016)

The quote does not seem that competetive. I was planning to get the dell 15 inch for 1.6L but decided to check the azom. However based on the above quotes and the config i want the rig from azom also shoots upto 1.5L. Only advantage i see is that azom is highly customizable.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 16, 2016)

samudragupta said:


> The quote does not seem that competetive. I was planning to get the dell 15 inch for 1.6L but decided to check the azom. However based on the above quotes and the config i want the rig from azom also shoots upto 1.5L. Only advantage i see is that azom is highly customizable.



Wait for Clevo P870DM3-G and P870DM2-G launch. They'll have laptop GTX 1070/1080.


----------



## azvnoit (Aug 16, 2016)

samudragupta said:


> The quote does not seem that competetive. I was planning to get the dell 15 inch for 1.6L but decided to check the azom. However based on the above quotes and the config i want the rig from azom also shoots upto 1.5L. Only advantage i see is that azom is highly customizable.



With Azom the main advantage is that they can be upgraded in future, say you bought one with 970M and when 1060 comes out you can replace 970M with 1060. It is like a desktop, but portable.
If you want a laptop at over 1L then Azom is a good contender.


Asus GL552VW is a good option, as someone mentioned. Dell 7559 Inspiron 15 is also good but it has 960M GPU.
Also, as SaiyanGoku suggests, don't get below 970M. And also don't get old processor, getting 6th gen i5 is better than getting 3rd/4th gen i7.
SSD option is another criteria for shortlisting. Also the cooling system and battery backup(for handling the unexpected power cuts during gaming).


----------



## samudragupta (Aug 16, 2016)

How long do u guys think the 980m card can support games till? I mean atleast 2-3yrs maybe in your opinion?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 16, 2016)

samudragupta said:


> How long do u guys think the 980m card can support games till? I mean atleast 2-3yrs maybe in your opinion?



GTX 1060 performs same as a GTX 980 and some times, even better. So, if laptop GTX 1060 performs similar to that of the desktop GTX 1060, you'll be playing games at med-high settings at 1440p resolution in an around 1-1.2L INR laptop (clevo, of course).


----------



## samudragupta (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks man.  Much appreciated


----------



## Vicious (Sep 15, 2016)

Guys, take a look at laptops on ebay.com, many of them are shipped to India. So how does getting 1 shipped from US sounds? I checked with a few of them and they confirmed about the global warranty in case of Asus ROG and MSI. As the price difference is substantial.
An Asus ROG with gtx 970m and i7 4720 is costing about 80k including shipping. Even laptops with gtx 1070 start at near 2000 USD.
Wassay? 
e.g. Asus G751JT 1TB 256GB Samsung SSD GTX 970M 3GB VRAM 4720HQ 2 6GHz CD DVD | eBay

Also, laptops with gtx 10 series GPUs are very-very powerful as even a laptop version of gtx 1060 performs at par with desktop gtx 980 so it is nearly 80% faster than a gtx 980M. But they are exorbitantly costly; nearly double the rate at which one could get a desktop with 1060 assembled.


----------

